# ThinLine dressage girth?



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

I am trying to find a nice dressage girth for my Thoroughbred. So far I quite like the ThinLine girth.
Has anyone had any experience with it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Gosh, there are so many to choose from.

I did not get a chance to try the Tinline (line) when I was riding dressage but I did have a Nunn Finer Passage Dressage Girth that fit our horse great and held up even better.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

wdblevin said:


> Gosh, there are so many to choose from.
> 
> I did not get a chance to try the Tinline (line) when I was riding dressage but I did have a Nunn Finer Passage Dressage Girth that fit our horse great and held up even better.
> 
> Good luck on your search.


I know! It seems like there are thousands of different girths to choose from. I think I'll pass on the ThinLine one though, because I have found some not so good reviews on it. I think I might get the Lettia Clik one. https://www.horseloverz.com/product/girths-and-accessories/813271-lettia-clik-dressage-girth.html

I have the English version of this girth for my close contact saddle and I have no complaints with it. It fits my horse perfectly and it doesn't rub him at all.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

At one point I used neoprene and then I went to leather for my dressage girths. Since I've begun riding Western, I've gone from felt lined to Alpaca.

The 'search' for the best tack seems to be never ending!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I actually LOVE my thinline dressage girth. I think my horse does too. My saddle never slides, an I'm able to tighten it just right that I know hes comfy and its not suffocating him, but its tight enough and I guess with the material it is, it doesn't move. It never rubs him wrong or anything! The V adjustments take a few times to get used to if you're used to having elastic lol..but its not bad.


----------

